# The future of SoapMakingForum.com



## Mandy (Dec 7, 2006)

Here's what's in store for SoapMakingForum.com and PureandNaturalSoaps.com in the future:

In depth information center with 100s of tutorials, aritcles, tips and ebooks
Expanded recipe section
Easy form for submitting your own articles and recipes
Newsletter with recipes, craft ideas and information

What else would you like to see on these sites? How can we improve? What are you searching for and can't find anywhere else? Help us make this site a valueable soap and craft resource. Please post your suggestions, ideas and comments here. 

Thanks,
Mandy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on guys - don't be shy!


----------



## Mandy (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump.


Now that we have more people here I'm reviving this thread. Let's hear your ideas guys!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Maybe a sticky of tuts for newbies?

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 31, 2007)

:? Thinking, thinking...thinking..... :idea: Not yet, but soon, I hope :roll: 
I hate being just "a bump on a log." LOl

Thanks Mandy, I just LOVE it here 8) !!!!  GREAt forum!   

Paul... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh I said.. the same.. 
some Tutorials.. 

And maybe "Caught A Sale" area.. 
so we wont miss out on good sales.. 

i will think of some other stuff..


----------



## Mandy (Aug 7, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Maybe a sticky of tuts for newbies?
> 
> Irena



Great idea!!

Anyone want to help write up some basic tutorials?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 7, 2007)

I can do one on RTCP, masterbatching oils/fats, premixed lye solution, CP milk soapmaking, or safety.  What do you want me to do Mandy?  Just ask & I'll give it my best shot!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Mandy (Aug 7, 2007)

Anything you are willing to write up I'd be more than happy to post.


----------

